# Rotten rim joist



## zippity27 (Oct 11, 2016)

At both entry ways into the house the rim joist is rotted maybe 8" right  under the door way. It appears to be water damage as there is no  flashing between the house and the deck. The foundation is cement  blocks/cinder blocks. Do I need to jack up the floor to replace the  rotted part? Or can I just take out the rotten part and sister in the  new board?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## nealtw (Oct 11, 2016)

Welcome to the site.
There should be two names for rim joist. There is one  that is nailed to the end of the floor joists and if those joists are in good shape and sill plate is still good you can usually just rip it out and replace it while keeping in mind that the king and jack stud on each side of the door have to be supported.
The other rim joist is running in the same direction as the rest of the joists and it is supporting the wall and the door frame above and that takes a different approach to holding it up.
Can you tell which you are talking about?


----------



## joecaption (Oct 12, 2016)

Post some pictures.
Need to figure out why it happened first and fix that if you only want to do this one time.


----------



## zippity27 (Oct 12, 2016)

Ill post pics this weekend. The front door the joists intersect at the rim joist (perpendicular). The joists at the french door run parallel to the rim joist.


----------



## zippity27 (Oct 12, 2016)

Oh I forgot to mention.. I know why it happened. No one put any flashing in. So its a 2 part fix. I want to fix the rim joists first. Then I am replacing all the doors and I will put the correct flashing in.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 12, 2016)

zippity27 said:


> Oh I forgot to mention.. I know why it happened. No one put any flashing in. So its a 2 part fix. I want to fix the rim joists first. Then I am replacing all the doors and I will put the correct flashing in.



Lets paint the whole picture so we get on the same page.
Can you tell which way the rest of the joists go?
Have you opened it up so you can see the problem pieces?
Do you have access from below, (basement or?)
Is this door exposed to the weather?.
Is there flashing above the door?
How is the sub floor beneath the door threshold?

Picture do save words.


----------

